# PC Desktop auf Fernsehr streamen



## shadie (3. März 2018)

Moin zusammen,

entweder ich stehe aktuell aufm Schlauch oder es gibt außer Chromecast dafür keine Lösung.

Ich hätte gerne, dass ich mit 2 PC´s je nachdem wer es eben benötigt auf einen Monitor/TV den gesamten Desktop streamen kann.
Sprich TV an der Wand / nicht an beiden PC´s angeschlossen / und dann den gesamten Desktop von einem der PC´s auf den TV streamen.

Was habe ich heute ausprobiert?
Raspberry pi am TV angeschlossen und per : 
Google Cast for Education - Chrome Web Store
Auf dem Pi installiert.

Dann an einem der PC´s Chrome öffnen / streamen / aber er findet den "pi" aka "chromecast" einfach nicht.
Egal was ich tue.
Ich kann mit dem Programm auf dem PI aber auch keine Teilnehmer einladen, ich sehe nur den Besitzer und zwar mich.


Andere Lösungen geben leider nur Support für Videos oder handys, das brauche ich nicht.


Kennt Ihr noch eine Lösung wie ich den pi zu einem "Chromecast" umgewandelt bekomme bzw. wiew ich bequem die Desktops auf den Pi streamen kann?

Remote Desktop ist KEINE LÖSUNG für mich!

Ich will an dem PC an dem ich sitze ein Programm auswählen und den Desktop damit streamen.

Und nicht am Pi rumfummeln und dann per RDP verbinden.....das ist bullshit...


Aktuell sehe ich als einzige Möglichkeit einen Chromecast......habt Ihr noch eine Idee?


Mit Kodi kann ich auch wieder nur Medien wiedergeben


----------



## JackA (4. März 2018)

Steam Link?


----------



## Gimmick (4. März 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Andere Lösungen geben leider nur Support für Videos oder handys, das brauche ich nicht.



Habe mal nach "stream desktop to raspberry" gegooglet, da scheint es etliche Möglichkeiten zu geben. 

Windows desktop mirroring with 30fps, <1 sec latency & audio - Raspberry Pi Forums
Display a PC's screen share on raspberry - Raspberry Pi Forums
How to change my Raspberry PI into a wireless PC mirroring device for the home TV - Quora

Wenn das nicht das Gesuchte ist, sry.

Prinzipbedingt sind das btw. alles Videos. Der Rechner stream das Bild einfach als Videostream zum Raspberry. Das ist bei Chromecast nicht anders.

Edit:
Wenn die Rechner eine nV-Karte haben geht das meine ich auch über Geforce-Exp. + Moonlight auf dem Rasp.


----------



## shadie (5. März 2018)

Das ist leider alles nicht das was ich suche.....



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Steam Link?




Steam Link kann den Desktop streamen?
Habe Steam in Home Streaming auf meinem HTPC, da kann ich keinen Desktop streamen.
Zudem muss ich das Streamen ja am Client auswählen.



Gimmick schrieb:


> Habe mal nach "stream desktop to raspberry" gegooglet, da scheint es etliche Möglichkeiten zu geben.
> 
> Windows desktop mirroring with 30fps, <1 sec latency & audio - Raspberry Pi Forums
> Display a PC's screen share on raspberry - Raspberry Pi Forums
> ...



Und hier sind genau die gleichen Probleme.

Entweder es wird per VLC gestreamt und ich muss am Pi den Empfang des Streams auswählen.
Oder als Lösung wird VNC vorgeschlagen / VNC Server auf den beiden PC´s und am Pi dann auswählen.


Das ist alles sehr unkomfortabel.

Ich hätte gerne:

Programm auf den PC´s
Programm auf dem Pi

Und per Knopfdruck Desktopbildschirm auf Pi streamen.


Wie gesagt chromecast kann das.
Da wählt man in Google Chrome einfach aus streamen und kann Tabs oder den ganzen Desktop streamen.

Mirrarcast kann das auch aber es gibt keine ordentliche Lösung für den Pi.


Die NV Lösung ist leider auch nicht passend da ich NV und AMD verwende.


Werde wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und mir nen Chromecast kaufen falls nicht noch jemand eine Idee für den Pi hat


----------

